# Bait Availability Due to Covid 19



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

All, 

We have always been transparent in our communication with the community here and I didn't want to change that despite this being negative news. We are hearing that bait as a whole is becoming more and more difficult to obtain, and the market will reflect as such. We have gotten a huge number of calls over the last week for both nightcrawlers and minnows as some of the shops in the area are struggling to secure bait. 

Our bait has never been the least expensive, and we prefer it that way, as we would rather have quality over quantity. With that being said, we are being told to expect as often as weekly price increases on the market price of nightcrawlers. This is due to limitations on workers in fields and farms, as well as hazard pay for those workers that secure the bait for dealers like us. 

Minnows will more than likely also see increases, but we are unable to communicate expectations at this time. Because certain shops are struggling to secure minnows, we are seeing an increased short term demand on minnows. This is varying from day to day but not enough to justify ordering enough to compensate for this short term demand. With that being said, we may run lower than normal as other dealers are out of stock. 

Our advice on the nightcrawlers is to buy or order in bulk where possible and store them for 3-5 weeks as that is realistic to minimize cost. Utilize leeches where possible as leeches are very hardy and durable baits. If minnows are out of stock, use wax worms or maggots with jigs. 

Sorry to be the one to deliver the bad news, but please be patient with your local shops if you see them affected by this.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Tall Tales said:


> All,
> 
> We have always been transparent in our communication with the community here and I didn't want to change that despite this being negative news. We are hearing that bait as a whole is becoming more and more difficult to obtain, and the market will reflect as such. We have gotten a huge number of calls over the last week for both nightcrawlers and minnows as some of the shops in the area are struggling to secure bait.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

next time it rains, get out in the yard and catch your own crawlers. I probably have close to 30 dozen just from the last couple rains.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Glad i raise my own meal worms. I will catch minnows. I will raise my bait. Well prepared for teotwaki. Nothing going to stop me from getting my fish.


----------



## kevinw (Apr 27, 2020)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> next time it rains, get out in the yard and catch your own crawlers. I probably have close to 30 dozen just from the last couple rains.


Renewable resource that's just about everywhere, and the best part? They're free!


----------



## CDUCK (Feb 7, 2012)

everyone seems to be using the covid card to raise prices, but don't expect prices to go down when things level off, its a shame


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Prices rise not fall. Everybody want more. Workers want more. Government want more. Producers pass on the costs and consumers pay the price. Long live high prices! Its human nature to be greedy. I never had a problem with people who want work bust they arse and demand more money. They not the problem. Industry not doing well they not doing well gotta look at the government gotta take the hit. Cause tax revenue dry up one way or the other.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

hailtothethief said:


> *Prices rise not fall. *Everybody want more. Workers want more. Government want more. Producers pass on the costs and consumers pay the price. Long live high prices! Its human nature to be greedy. I never had a problem with people who want work bust they arse and demand more money. They not the problem. Industry not doing well they not doing well gotta look at the government gotta take the hit. Cause tax revenue dry up one way or the other.


What about gas... Still pretty cheap...


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

There’s been deflation since the invention of the hand axe. With the invention of fracking everybody has gas now. So much for peak oil. But the other part of that is more money gets printed every year so while prices like gas go down since they have the technology to find a hell of a lot more, but gas would be 5 or 10 cents a gallon instead of a dollar since there is more money in circulation than there was 50 or 100 years ago.


----------



## Muskielewis (Mar 21, 2017)

Berkley gulp products are a great alternative to live bait!


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

I'm glad i got my flats of worms early and at a good price. 

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up Tall Tales! Not your fault, got to roll with the times.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Snakecharmer said:


> What about gas... Still pretty cheap...


LOL Gas cheap maybe cheap quality not cheap price from $1.29 to $2.09


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Upland said:


> LOL Gas cheap maybe cheap quality not cheap price from $1.29 to $2.09


I remember paying $3.00 a gallon.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Snakecharmer said:


> I remember paying $3.00 a gallon.


Just wait LOL Owned a station we sold gas for .19 9/10 a gallon


----------



## jl106112 (Mar 3, 2015)

Upland said:


> Just wait LOL Owned a station we sold gas for .19 9/10 a gallon


Wow! you're almost at your centennial birthday! Congrats! The average price of gas has not been 19 cents since 1941. Even then it would be $2.35 in todays dollars. 

https://www.titlemax.com/discovery-...tomobiles/average-gas-prices-through-history/


----------



## jl106112 (Mar 3, 2015)

I assumed you were 18 when you owned your station by the way. Sorry if you were younger at that time.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

jl106112 said:


> I assumed you were 18 when you owned your station by the way. Sorry if you were younger at that time.


You're looking at national yearly averages, which doesn't take into account local markets and gas wars and weekly spikes and valleys .....

While not 20 cents a gallon, my father used to brag that his 65 VW Beetle cost a penny a mile...Gas was 30 cents in our market and he got 30 miles to the gallon...


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I loved the “gas wars” between the local stations back when I started driving in the 60’s! You could fill your tank for less than $10.


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

Hazard pay for what?


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

There was one day in the early 90’s my dad took us on a trip to his farm in linesville pa and we stopped at a gas station for 55 cents a gallon. Filled up his truck for 10 bucks. I assume it was just to get people to stop and buy stuff. My dad had to stop since he hadnt seen it that low.


----------



## kevinw (Apr 27, 2020)

Snakecharmer said:


> You're looking at national yearly averages, which doesn't take into account local markets and gas wars and weekly spikes and valleys .....
> 
> While not 20 cents a gallon, my father used to brag that his 65 VW Beetle cost a penny a mile...Gas was 30 cents in our market and he got 30 miles to the gallon...


Yeah, people always look at me funny when I say that I remember my grandma freaking out about how expensive the gas was when it spiked over 99c back in the 90s. 

"Where was gas 99 cents in the 90s?"

IDK... Ohio?

Seems like it's been so long for some people, they've forgotten gas was ever less than $1.50. Over the last couple months when it dropped to $1.13 in my area, I saw plenty of people in their 50s and 60s saying things like "I don't remember it EVER being this low!"...


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

jl106112 said:


> Wow! you're almost at your centennial birthday! Congrats! The average price of gas has not been 19 cents since 1941. Even then it would be $2.35 in todays dollars.
> 
> https://www.titlemax.com/discovery-...tomobiles/average-gas-prices-through-history/


laughing out loud we sold gas at 19 cents a gallon in the late 60's early 70's and family run I was 10 lmao notice how gas prices recently was $1.28 and now $2.08 gouging they made a profit at $1.28 because no one sells at a price to lose money


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

kevinw said:


> Yeah, people always look at me funny when I say that I remember my grandma freaking out about how expensive the gas was when it spiked over 99c back in the 90s.
> 
> "Where was gas 99 cents in the 90s?"
> 
> ...


Georgia in the 90's. I remeber paying 89cents outside Savannah. Early 90s.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

the_waterwolf said:


> Hazard pay for what?


O

Ever slip on some slimey crawlers on wet grass , in flip flops , with about a 6-pack In ya???


----------

